# An interactive guide to the music of Chopin, Schumann, and Liszt



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

https://sites.google.com/view/repertoireguide/romantic-composer-guide/romantic-comparisons

Links and commentary to interesting textures from the piano music of each composer.

The goal is to have fun, discover new music, and compare the different Early Romantic styles.

Also get AdBlocker if you haven't already...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

chu42 said:


> https://sites.google.com/view/repertoireguide/romantic-composer-guide/romantic-comparisons
> 
> Links and commentary to interesting textures from the piano music of each composer.
> 
> ...


Very nice, thank you .


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

What the writer describes as "monothematic" is in fact "monophonic".
Chopin seems to have derived this way of expression from the German pianist composer Joseph Christoph Kessler (1800~1872), whom Chopin admired and dedicated his Op.28 Preludes to. 
_Op.20 No.10 Allegrissimo con brio_

Also Kessler's _Op.20 No.9 Andante con molto sentimento_ was the precursor to Chopin's Op.25 No.1.
btw, I find one main difference between Liszt and Chopin+Schumann is that Liszt uses the "overlapped-hand alternating technique" (as in Transcendental Etudes No.2 and No. 10) a lot more often than the other two. (Perhaps due to Hummel's influence)


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks for the extra information, very interesting

It would also appear that Chopin stole Op.10 No.2 from Czerny, although it is unclear who actually wrote the etude first


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

chu42 said:


> It would also appear that Chopin stole Op.10 No.2 from Czerny, although it is unclear who actually wrote the etude first


Interesting. As far as I know, Moscheles predates both Czerny and Chopin:

Ignaz Moscheles Etude Op.70 No.3 in G Major (1826)
Chopin Etude Op.10 No.2 in A minor (1832)
Ignaz Moscheles Etude Op.70 No.2 in E minor (1826)
Chopin Etude Op.10 No.11 in E flat major (1832)

I wouldn't use the term "stealing" in this case since the classical music history is full of "traditions passed down", and "borrowing of ideas" between composers.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Yup. Can't really say "stole" because Chopin turned the exercises into actual music


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Great examples. Liszt is both the greatest composer and one who can only be interpreted by his alien species.


----------

